

Should e-Books Be Copy Protected?  - parka
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/12/17/technology/personaltech/17pogue-email.html

======
parka
I guess the subject here can be replaced with any other sorts of digital
downloadable products lile mp3, music, movies and videos.

There doesn't seem to be any harm. Those who are already thinking of buying it
would continue to do so, and those who have no intention will just go for the
pirated version anyway. It's not as if the content can't be found on any other
websites other than the publisher/distributor.

~~~
michael_dorfman
_Those who are already thinking of buying it would continue to do so_

You sure about that? Sure enough to bet your livelihood (if you are an author,
or a publisher)?

